# With Hydra, how do I ...



## susandennis (Dec 10, 2001)

While I do like the new Hydra, and find that most of it is intuitive, I got my first TiVo in 2000 and it's not my brain that operates it today, it's pure muscle memory. So, I'm sucking at some of the new stuff. (I did finally find that back button. I swear I never knew it was there.) I thought it would be good to have a thread of 

Oldway, I did this:
Hydra, now do this:

Oldway, When I got near the end of a show, I could just hit the arrow button and it would give me a save or delete option. 
Hydra, I finally figured out that I can 'skip' button to the end and get that save/delete choice. Is this the only way? Skip button to to the end?

Random Q: Is there some setting that I can toggle to make the words on the screen bigger?


----------



## johnner1999 (Oct 26, 2002)

Ditto I’ve been instructed by my loving wife to fix the small fonts. Lol. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High Technology (Apr 16, 2006)

susandennis said:


> While I do like the new Hydra, and find that most of it is intuitive, I got my first TiVo in 2000 and it's not my brain that operates it today, it's pure muscle memory. So, I'm sucking at some of the new stuff. (I did finally find that back button. I swear I never knew it was there.) I thought it would be good to have a thread of
> 
> Oldway, I did this:
> Hydra, now do this:
> ...


Hydra -- that BACK button you found will give you the pop-up of the save/delete choice if you're near the end of the show (for those using remotes without a BACK button, try the ZOOM button).

There is currently no option to increase the font size. I also would like to have a larger font but many others (in other threads) appear to like having more info on the screen.


----------



## susandennis (Dec 10, 2001)

Interesting... I tried the Back button - along with nearly every other button  - and it didn't work. Maybe I didn't do it right. haha. I'll try again. Thanks! And thanks about the screen info. Sounds like it's time for a bigger tv.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

susandennis said:


> While I do like the new Hydra, and find that most of it is intuitive, I got my first TiVo in 2000 and it's not my brain that operates it today, it's pure muscle memory. So, I'm sucking at some of the new stuff. (I did finally find that back button. I swear I never knew it was there.) I thought it would be good to have a thread of
> 
> Oldway, I did this:
> Hydra, now do this:
> ...


The trick play and the delete pop up have not changed. You just can't left arrow out because that is not back anymore. Stop, TiVo, exit, and the or just going to the end bring up the delete option.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

johnner1999 said:


> Ditto I've been instructed by my loving wife to fix the small fonts. Lol.


Only option, buy a bigger TV.


----------



## High Technology (Apr 16, 2006)

If back doesn't work, try Zoom or Exit (whichever your remote has). The various generations of TiVo remotes have different functionality under Hydra for the same buttons, so the generation of remote you are using will determine which button functions as Back and which at Exit. For example, if you use a Premiere/Mini 1st Gen remote on a Hydra box, the ZOOM button appears to be the equivalent of the BACK command.

If you aren't using an original TiVo remote that matches the generation of box you are using (i.e., if you are using a universal remote OR you are using a different generation remote than the TiVo box), see the thread I started in this forum... It's the same issue described above, but the generation of remote that you are using and/or was used to program your universal remote might matter, at least by name. My Zoom button was programmed off some old TiVo codeset and didn't function properly when I got my Bolt, so I needed to re-learn the Back button from my Bolt remote manually to my Harmony remote.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

johnner1999 said:


> small fonts


More modern usually means smaller fonts. No thanks.


----------



## susandennis (Dec 10, 2001)

I have a VOX remote on the way. I suspect that will fix end of program issue, if it's not operator error.

The teensy font is a big fat sigh...


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

I love the smaller fonts. The fonts in the old UI were annoyingly large.


----------



## susandennis (Dec 10, 2001)

ha!! The back button now works just like everyone says it should. I rebooted and now I have my delete option at the end of the show. Whew. thanks.


----------



## susandennis (Dec 10, 2001)

modnar said:


> I love the smaller fonts. The fonts in the old UI were annoyingly large.


Be nice if there was an option to choose big or small font...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

modnar said:


> I love the smaller fonts. The fonts in the old UI were annoyingly large.


I'm confused? Didn't the old UI have smaller fonts while Hydra has bigger fonts? At least that is how it looks from all my TiVos on multiple TVs.


----------



## Bryan Lyle (Feb 6, 2002)

How do I jump back to the previous channel? Enter no longer works on the Mini.


----------



## tater2 (Jun 6, 2001)

Just upgraded. Where is the history button? I will keep looking


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

tater2 said:


> Just upgraded. Where is the history button? I will keep looking


Menu > Manage > recording activity


----------



## tater2 (Jun 6, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> Menu > Manage > recording activity


Thank you

Just added an activity on my remote to take me directly there


----------



## tater2 (Jun 6, 2001)

I had to toggle the video preview off then back on to see the video preview. 

Slowly getting the hang on the new stuff


----------



## severe (Dec 12, 2009)

susandennis said:


> Oldway, When I got near the end of a show, I could just hit the arrow button and it would give me a save or delete option...


Just logged on here to look for an answer to this same question.

Thanks.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

severe said:


> Just logged on here to look for an answer to this same question.
> 
> Thanks.


Using the Back button will give that option with Hydra.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

modnar said:


> Using the Back button will give that option with Hydra.


Sometimes...depending on what the last thing you did was.


----------



## rcompton (Jan 22, 2013)

When viewing a show in 'my shows' going back to the main my shows list used to be the left arrow - now I can't get back.... anyone know which button? Have tried most of them....


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

susandennis said:


> While I do like the new Hydra, and find that most of it is intuitive, I got my first TiVo in 2000 and it's not my brain that operates it today, it's pure muscle memory. So, I'm sucking at some of the new stuff. (I did finally find that back button. I swear I never knew it was there.) I thought it would be good to have a thread of
> 
> Oldway, I did this:
> Hydra, now do this:
> ...


Concur with the muscle memory.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Sometimes...depending on what the last thing you did was.


Well. It may lead to different places but if you are near the end of the program, you will get the delete box first no matter where you wind up. Even guide does that now.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

wow, installed hydra over my slingbox at work and it is very, very different. Will my Harmony 880 remote still work with my Roamio when I get home????

I'm afraid it won't


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

tivoknucklehead said:


> wow, installed hydra over my slingbox at work and it is very, very different. Will my Harmony 880 remote still work with my Roamio when I get home????
> 
> I'm afraid it won't


It should for straight key pushing. All the keys are still the same. Some people did not assign a BACK key because they could work around it and now it is pretty much essential.

What won't work are any macros that depended on key sequences. Almost everything changed in that regard.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

I haven't put it on my main system and mini's yet to test it with my Slingbox. I'll be stuck using the old mini too, (which is fine for my needs) as my Slingbox 350 is component or composite input only.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

thanks, just learned zoom is the new back


----------



## High Technology (Apr 16, 2006)

tivoknucklehead said:


> thanks, just learned zoom is the new back


In most cases, yes. Please keep in mind that TiVo remotes over the years had slightly different buttons - window/zoom/back were somewhat interchangeable under the previous interfaces, despite the IR codes were actually different. That made it easy to use TiVo remotes from different generations interchangeably, and didn't require any universal remote reprogramming for those of us using mufti-device remotes.

Hydra changed that a bit - so it's more important to use the remote (or remote codes) that match the device. For example, on a Bolt, the Zoom button from a Premiere/Mini 1st Gen works fine as a Back button for most things, but it does not trigger the prompt to delete a show if you press it near the end of the recording. If I use a Bolt remote and press Back, the prompt to delete a show is presented.

Similarly, prior to The Bolt, most remotes didn't have an EXIT key, though the really old Peanut remotes did. The EXIT key is what I use to get back to full screen in Hydra when I am watching a recording and have gone into the menu / my shows / etc. as if I go more than a couple of layers into the menu, I don't think Back will bring me back to full screen (Zoom used to achieve this, and now EXIT does).

I started a separate thread on that on Sunday but am posting it here as well so more can see it.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

High Technology said:


> In most cases, yes. Please keep in mind that TiVo remotes over the years had slightly different buttons - window/zoom/back were somewhat interchangeable under the previous interfaces, despite the IR codes were actually different. That made it easy to use TiVo remotes from different generations interchangeably, and didn't require any universal remote reprogramming for those of us using mufti-device remotes.
> 
> Hydra changed that a bit - so it's more important to use the remote (or remote codes) that match the device. For example, on a Bolt, the Zoom button from a Premiere/Mini 1st Gen works fine as a Back button for most things, but it does not trigger the prompt to delete a show if you press it near the end of the recording. If I use a Bolt remote and press Back, the prompt to delete a show is presented.
> 
> ...


I made a few tweaks to my Harmony 880 and it works fine with Hydra. put "zoom" at top, and changed order of a few other buttons. can't say I'm loving Hydra though, in many ways it is worse. for example, putting single shows in a "group" is a waste of time forcing extra clicks. and having to hit pause before exiting a live recording show or else it jumps to beginning when you resume. I hate that

and no more support for PC to tivo transfers (I use pytivo, used to use tivo desktop) is really bad


----------



## cmeinck (Sep 18, 2003)

When I enter one of my shows, the order is reversed. How do I get the latest episode to be first on the list?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

cmeinck said:


> When I enter one of my shows, the order is reversed. How do I get the latest episode to be first on the list?


I don't see a way to make it stick but B will toggle the sort within the show folder.


----------



## mxfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

johnner1999 said:


> Ditto I've been instructed by my loving wife to fix the small fonts. Lol.


For my main TV it's fine. But my Mini VOX is on a bedroom TV. Way too small to read on a smaller screen. Especially when I'm sleepy. The guide is the worst offender because it's densely populated.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

cmeinck said:


> When I enter one of my shows, the order is reversed. How do I get the latest episode to be first on the list?


I just go two tiles to the left and the newest episode is there.

Sent from my Galaxy S8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I turned off episode tiles. So I get a list.


----------



## sbillard (Sep 17, 2014)

There used to be an option to sort the guide by the network name. I don't remember the channel number of all the various networks, so I often would select that sort in order to find the network to look for a show. (Because the search failed to find it SO OFTEN even though it was coming up that evening..) Is this capability gone or am I missing something on how to do the sort?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

sbillard said:


> There used to be an option to sort the guide by the network name. I don't remember the channel number of all the various networks, so I often would select that sort in order to find the network to look for a show. (Because the search failed to find it SO OFTEN even though it was coming up that evening..) Is this capability gone or am I missing something on how to do the sort?


It is currently gone. I even tried to get the Voice to find it with no luck.

You can search for a channel name in the standard search "Tivo - 3" though that is not quite the same.


----------



## psua1 (Jun 12, 2012)

In the previous UI, pressing the info button would let you see what was playing on every tuner and switch to a specific tuner. Is there a way to do that in hydra?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

psua1 said:


> In the previous UI, pressing the info button would let you see what was playing on every tuner and switch to a specific tuner. Is there a way to do that in hydra?


Right arrow brings up way too large of tiles for your other tuners. I like it because it is quick but I want the tiles smaller and have the text on them other than when you highlight each. Better for when I am watching four football games at the same time that all have the same tile.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

psua1 said:


> In the previous UI, pressing the info button would let you see what was playing on every tuner and switch to a specific tuner. Is there a way to do that in hydra?


Press right arrow while on live TV


----------



## psua1 (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for the quick replies. I think I like it better. So different.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

TivoJD said:


> Press right arrow while on live TV


Actually does not have to be live TV. When watching a recording as well (you get all the buffers then). Same times as when the info button worked in the old GUI.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

psua1 said:


> Thanks for the quick replies. I think I like it better. So different.


It is quicker. I just don't like the presentation and hope they refine it.

Also quicker is turning on CC. Just info and click mostly. And now you can get extended data while watching a recording without going to the Playlist screen. Info then arrow left.

Many things are quicker. The only thing that takes more, really, is the lack of play from a folder or a single show without going into the episode list.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> The only thing that takes more, really, is the lack of play from a folder or a single show without going into the episode list.


Yeah, that bugs me. Sometimes I like to go down the now playing list, seeing what the Guide Data for each specific show is. But in the new system I can't do that; for each show I have to go into the folder where that show is the sole occupant (it's highly unusual for me to have more than one episode of a show waiting for me).


----------



## Jackamus (Sep 20, 2010)

I just want to get rid of Hydra! Uggg. I regret upgrading. Whatever problem TiVo had last night with the service made my box nearly unusable.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Jackamus said:


> I just want to get rid of Hydra! Uggg. I regret upgrading. Whatever problem TiVo had last night with the service made my box nearly unusable.


It was reported that the problem affected non-Hydra boxes as well. Don't blame Hydra.


----------



## mandms7 (Mar 11, 2006)

In the old interface, there's two options under Search that I can't find or replicate in Hydra: Search by Time and Search by Channel. My wife used the latter a lot to find what was coming up on her favorite station. Are we just out of luck in Hydra now?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mandms7 said:


> In the old interface, there's two options under Search that I can't find or replicate in Hydra: Search by Time and Search by Channel. My wife used the latter a lot to find what was coming up on her favorite station. Are we just out of luck in Hydra now?


I can't find those options on my Roamio with 20.7.4 either.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mandms7 said:


> In the old interface, there's two options under Search that I can't find or replicate in Hydra: Search by Time and Search by Channel. My wife used the latter a lot to find what was coming up on her favorite station. Are we just out of luck in Hydra now?


They do not currently exist.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TonyD79 said:


> They do not currently exist.


I retract my post. There is a Find by Time and Find By Channel down at the bottom of the old(ish) interface, but I never use them.


----------



## Bville01 (Jan 17, 2014)

I've asked this question on other threads, but haven't received an answer so please excuse if you've seen this before. Using my new Bolt Vox with Hydra (didn't even know what that was til yesterday, all of the app page including all the apps are in black and white - no color. Anyone have this "problem" or suggestions on how to add color?

Nevermind. A few days later I restarted the Tivo and it solved the problem.


----------



## steelersruleman (Aug 29, 2014)

I have a Tivo Roamio 4-tuner I FORCED UPGRADE to Hydra two days ago. Everything went well on tht end.

I JUST reconnected a TiVO MINI(gen 4/NO VOX REMOTE) for the purpose of upgrading it's software to HYDRA.

Just reconnected it to my ISP Setup. Connected via Ethernet(Cat6) to my network with my current upgraded Roamio.

I am receiving a new VOX Voice Remote within the next couple of days, and will be connecting it to the MINI for my Faher who suffers from Parkinson's. The VOICE activation should be a big help for him controlling his tv.

But I am having BIG Problems getting the MINI to connect to the upgraded Roamio. I have done forced network connections on the mini, and NOW the Roamio AGAIN. Going back to the MINI soon to see if that helped.

The MINI DOES NOT recognize the Roamio NOW. Although it has been connected to it in the past. Admittedly, when I upgraded the Roamio, the MINI was not connected to the network at the same time.

It was reconnected AFTER I did the upgrade, so I am hoping my doing a forced upgrade on the MINI first, then a restart, and the same to the already upgraded Roamio will solve the problem. Going to check and see.

Any suggestions on how to get my MINI to RECOGNIZE my Roamio as the HOST DVR again will be appreciated.

It shows it in it's menu, but my NAMED DVR is GREYED OUT, with a Circle and SLASH through it, indicating it cannot connect to it. 

Help Please...


----------



## moralsage (Nov 13, 2007)

Just upgraded a few days ago when I got the new voice remote. So far...not a big fan. Just seems more overly complicated. I hate they wasted a space on my remote just for Netflix. How much did they pay tivo to get that added? A waste if you dont subscribe to Netflix. Would like to be able to repurpose that. Plus, how do you change aspect ratio now that the zoom button is now a back button? I often have to change aspect ratios depending on the channel or program I am watching. I don't want to always have to go deep into settings to do this. Plus, why waste space by adding a SKIP button when "D" worked just fine?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

moralsage said:


> Just upgraded a few days ago when I got the new voice remote. So far...not a big fan. Just seems more overly complicated. I hate they wasted a space on my remote just for Netflix. How much did they pay tivo to get that added? A waste if you dont subscribe to Netflix. Would like to be able to repurpose that. Plus, how do you change aspect ratio now that the zoom button is now a back button? I often have to change aspect ratios depending on the channel or program I am watching. I don't want to always have to go deep into settings to do this. Plus, why waste space by adding a SKIP button when "D" worked just fine?


If the resize can be done on that channel, hit info. Scroll over a couple to the right for change panel mode. It cycles through with each click.

I agree on the new remote. But I have never been a fan of the peanut anyway. Always use a universal.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Just want to thank Tony for all of his helpful and intelligent responses - in this and other threads. Really appreciate your input & assistance.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

ADG said:


> Just want to thank Tony for all of his helpful and intelligent responses - in this and other threads. Really appreciate your input & assistance.


Glad I can help. I'm usually the follower around here since others have had their TiVo's a lot longer than I. Feels good to pay it back.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

modnar said:


> I love the smaller fonts. The fonts in the old UI were annoyingly large.


Same here, one of the things I like best are the new fonts and guide. Looks so much cleaner now and not cartoonish large. :>


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> I'm confused? Didn't the old UI have smaller fonts while Hydra has bigger fonts? At least that is how it looks from all my TiVos on multiple TVs.


Look at this thread, why would people be complaining about not liking the newer small font ? :> They are much smaller in the new UI, see how much more fits in the guide and other places.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

susandennis said:


> ha!! The back button now works just like everyone says it should. I rebooted and now I have my delete option at the end of the show. Whew. thanks.


When watching a recording and I press the back button, I get a list of my favorite channels. The only way I get an option to keep or delete is skipping all the way to the end.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Rkkeller said:


> When watching a recording and I press the back button, I get a list of my favorite channels. The only way I get an option to keep or delete is skipping all the way to the end.


You always had to be near the end. How early are you backing out? It's typically in the last five minutes.

But back should take you to the screen where you hit play which is the episode list. Unless you did other things in the meantime. Which also had been true in the old user interface.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Rkkeller said:


> Look at this thread, why would people be complaining about not liking the newer small font ? :> They are much smaller in the new UI, see how much more fits in the guide and other places.


The font must be rendered at a higher resolution. Resulting in it being much easier to see and much easier to read from a farther distance. I connected my Roamio with Hydra to my GFs 32" TV this weekend. It was the same result as my larger TVs. Much easier to see and much easier to read from a farther distance.

And perhaps that is why I've been ok with the Grid guide with Hydra. Since it is much better than how the previous grid guide looked.


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

High Technology said:


> My Zoom button was programmed off some old TiVo codeset and didn't function properly when I got my Bolt, so I needed to re-learn the Back button from my Bolt remote manually to my Harmony remote.


I had the same problem, took me a while to figure this one out.


----------



## severe (Dec 12, 2009)

Seems to have been an update overnight? Pressing Back at the end of a show now brings up a small dialogue box similar to the old UI, rather than taking you back to the episode list to delete.

Also, a few days after updating to Hydra I'd lost my Channel logos in Guide. There was also no live TV shown in the Guide window. That's been fixed as well.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

severe said:


> Seems to have been an update overnight? Pressing Back at the end of a show now brings up a small dialogue box similar to the old UI, rather than taking you back to the episode list to delete.
> 
> .


It's been doing that since the first day of deployment.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> It's been doing that since the first day of deployment.


Yes, the same here.

Sent from my Galaxy S8 using Tapatalk


----------



## severe (Dec 12, 2009)

TonyD79 said:


> It's been doing that since the first day of deployment.


Sometimes it's bringing up the small dialogue box, and sometimes it takes me back to the episode list here. Not much of an issue. I'm just happy my channel logos have returned.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

For everyone's information, the is a viewer's guide for Hydra that documents how the UI works: The New TiVo Experience Viewer's Guide


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

Diana Collins said:


> For everyone's information, the is a viewer's guide for Hydra that documents how the UI works: The New TiVo Experience Viewer's Guide


thanks for that link, helpful


----------



## ohboy710 (Jun 30, 2008)

moralsage said:


> Just upgraded a few days ago when I got the new voice remote. So far...not a big fan. Just seems more overly complicated. I hate they wasted a space on my remote just for Netflix. How much did they pay tivo to get that added? A waste if you dont subscribe to Netflix. Would like to be able to repurpose that. Plus, how do you change aspect ratio now that the zoom button is now a back button? I often have to change aspect ratios depending on the channel or program I am watching. I don't want to always have to go deep into settings to do this. Plus, why waste space by adding a SKIP button when "D" worked just fine?


I agree, it does seem overly complicated. It now takes more steps and remote pushes to do most things. Netflix button on the remote is a waste, even though I use Netflix - still doesn't need to be a special button on the remote (but I'm sure they get major money for that)!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ohboy710 said:


> I agree, it does seem overly complicated. It now takes more steps and remote pushes to do most things. Netflix button on the remote is a waste, even though I use Netflix - still doesn't need to be a special button on the remote (but I'm sure they get major money for that)!


That's inline with many other devices. A dedicated Netflix button is the norm now.


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

Is it possible to get rid of the giant show box when listing My Shows?

- Rich


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

RichB said:


> Is it possible to get rid of the giant show box when listing My Shows?
> 
> - Rich


Turn off the Episode Strip option.


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> Turn off the Episode Strip option.


That does not get rid of it.
My Shows displays the giant icons.

These are distracting and reduce the list of viewable items to 5.
It wastes time.

My Shows is regression in functionality and only changes the count, NEW, SKIP to a new graphic.
This is a net loss in usability.

- Rich


----------



## mjthor1 (May 31, 2006)

I used to use the "What to Watch Now" feature quite a bit. If I wanted to browse movies and sports that were airing "Right Now". As far as I can tell the only way to view this info with Hydra is to use the guide and the filter it. Anyone else know a different method?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

RichB said:


> That does not get rid of it.
> My Shows displays the giant icons.
> 
> These are distracting and reduce the list of viewable items to 5.


The option to go straight to the list is Go to Episode List: Yes.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

mjthor1 said:


> I used to use the "What to Watch Now" feature quite a bit. If I wanted to browse movies and sports that were airing "Right Now". As far as I can tell the only way to view this info with Hydra is to use the guide and the filter it. Anyone else know a different method?


WTW > On TV Today > More TV Shows

There are lists for TV shows, sports, kids, and movies.


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> The option to go straight to the list is Go to Episode List: Yes.


I have that checked. Upon selecting My Shows, about 40% of the screen is used by three large boxes which have no value.

The screen is wider than it is long and the list is relegated to the bottom 3'rd. The list no longer has the icon ont he left, day, and date of the last recording. Instead, just black.

An excellent TiVo UI can be found on the iPad. All data is preserved, Lists are vertical and there are no horizontal menus.

Hydra is usable but I yet to find anything it does better, other than voice of course.

- Rich


----------



## mjthor1 (May 31, 2006)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> WTW > On TV Today > More TV Shows
> 
> There are lists for TV shows, sports, kids, and movies.


Awesome. Thanks for your help

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

RichB said:


> That does not get rid of it.
> My Shows displays the giant icons.
> 
> These are distracting and reduce the list of viewable items to 5.
> ...


If I turn off the episode strip, then when I am in the My SHows page, I see a list of icons at the top. But when I actually view the list of my shows, there are no icons. I will see up to 14.5 shows on the screen at once. Initially ten shows are listed. Then when you go further down into the list, you can see 14.5 shows listed. With the text of the show on the very top of the screen, cut off, showing the lower portion of text.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

mxfanatic said:


> For my main TV it's fine. But my Mini VOX is on a bedroom TV. Way too small to read on a smaller screen. Especially when I'm sleepy. The guide is the worst offender because it's densely populated.


You really need a new 55" inch tv for the bedroom.. jk I get your point never considered that particular point!


----------



## tivobw (Oct 26, 2002)

Diana Collins said:


> For everyone's information, the is a viewer's guide for Hydra that documents how the UI works: The New TiVo Experience Viewer's Guide


Thank you!


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

Moderator: Can that guide be made a sticky.


----------



## Heinrich (Feb 28, 2002)

I don't like how the main screen (before you go to MY SHOWS) will display a show that I'm obviously interested in but show a box for some very old recordings that are "suggestions" OR recordings that are pure streaming. I don't care to go back and watch Season 1 of Supernatural for instance unless I make it a dedicated effort. Is there anyway to tune out those boxes for shows with no recordings? The little icons at the bottom to indicate streaming only are pretty tiny even when 7' away from a 65" OLED.


----------



## johnner1999 (Oct 26, 2002)

I have to say the blue circle issue is becoming very very tiring. 

It takes minutes to start watching a show. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tivobw (Oct 26, 2002)

Rkkeller said:


> Look at this thread, why would people be complaining about not liking the newer small font ? :> They are much smaller in the new UI, see how much more fits in the guide and other places.


While I think the new font is good, in that you could see more content, I find it a glaring omission of Tivo not to add a feature to adjust the font size. This has been standard in most operating systems (Windows, for example) for more than a decade. Why would Tivo not offer this option in their interface?

We complained to Tivo and they said they would be adding a font resize option in a future service update. Not sure if they were just trying to make us happy, or if this really will be done. We hope it will! I can barely read the guide with the new font, and my wife (who has weaker eyesight) can't read it at all. So disappointing! Sigh.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

tivobw said:


> While I think the new font is good, in that you could see more content, I find it a glaring omission of Tivo not to add a feature to adjust the font size. This has been standard in most operating systems (Windows, for example) for more than a decade. Why would Tivo not offer this option in their interface?
> 
> We complained to Tivo and they said they would be adding a font resize option in a future service update. Not sure if they were just trying to make us happy, or if this really will be done. We hope it will! I can barely read the guide with the new font, and my wife (who has weaker eyesight) can't read it at all. So disappointing! Sigh.


Do other DVRs like the X1 from Comcast and DirecTV DVRS allow for larger fonts? I've never checked my parents X1 for that option. IN my use though it seems like the Hydra font is huge. But from pictures it's actually smaller. And I guess that is a illusion since with Hydra I'm able to read the things so much easier than I could with the HDUI. So it just seems like the font is larger.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

How do I see if a Mini is using a tuner? I can see what the tuners are doing, but not if a Mini owns it.


----------



## Lyons00 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi,
I need help with my remote on my mini. I saw that the pervious channel was the zoom button and now it's not. How do I go back to the pervious channel on my tivo remote? I also have a Trio Pro not sure what generation it is maybe a 4th. When I use my Harmony Elite I can go back to the pervious channel, but it won't let me do that on my mini. Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks, Jerry


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Previous channel has never been Zoom. It’s Enter like always.


----------



## Lyons00 (Jan 24, 2015)

It was on zoom for a few days which I thought was strange. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Lyons00 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi,
I'm still not able to use the pervious channel button on the mini, but it works on my Pro. I've rebooted many times, then it will work for like two times then nothing. Is there a fix for this, or do I need to wait for a software update? Tivo was no help at all.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Prev channel won't do anything on Hydra until you change channels at least once.


----------



## Lyons00 (Jan 24, 2015)

I did that and it works for like two times and then nothing....My Pro works fine, think my mini is the problem?
Thanks again


----------



## Lyons00 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi,
I just got the new Mini Vox to go with my Roamio Pro both on Hydra. I'm still having problems with my pervious channel button on the new remote. Changed channels a few times, it worked at first but now and I can't get back to the pervious channel anymore. What am I doing wrong. Pro works just fine.
Thanks, Jerry


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Lyons00 said:


> Hi,
> I just got the new Mini Vox to go with my Roamio Pro both on Hydra. I'm still having problems with my pervious channel button on the new remote. Changed channels a few times, it worked at first but now and I can't get back to the pervious channel anymore. What am I doing wrong. Pro works just fine.
> Thanks, Jerry


I'm pretty sure others have reported this as a bug as well.

Scott


----------



## Lyons00 (Jan 24, 2015)

I was on the phone the Executive Relations after the pervious channel stopped working again. I've done all what was suggested on here and I thank you all for that. It will work for a while, then it doesn't. They've sent it to up to the engineers and hopefully somewhere down the road they'll be a fix.
Thanks, Jerry


----------



## sbillard (Sep 17, 2014)

Ok, my suggestions list is drifting off my viewing preferences. Used to be that I could hit the thumbs down button on the show to indicate it did not belong as a suggestion. With Hydra if that does anything there is certainly no feedback to tell me. How do i influence suggestions recordings now?


----------



## sbillard (Sep 17, 2014)

sbillard said:


> Ok, my suggestions list is drifting off my viewing preferences. Used to be that I could hit the thumbs down button on the show to indicate it did not belong as a suggestion. With Hydra if that does anything there is certainly no feedback to tell me. How do i influence suggestions recordings now?


Well, I did figure it oput. I have to actually be watching the show for the like/dislike buttons to do anything. That is a degradation from the old interface where I could like/dislike on the playlist. Why would I want to play something I dislike?


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Thanks for that link! And this thread.

The old way: if I was mid-show and started browsing other shows, or pressed the TiVo button to view my available shows, I would then press Zoom to return to full-screen of what was playing.

The new way is unknown. Can you help?
I’ve tried Zoom, Back, Clear, A, B, C, D, and all directionals.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

SoBelle0 said:


> Thanks for that link! And this thread.
> 
> The old way: if I was mid-show and started browsing other shows, or pressed the TiVo button to view my available shows, I would then press Zoom to return to full-screen of what was playing.
> 
> ...


I think Hydra gets lost when you go do too many other things. Zoom eventually gets me back to full-screen.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Zoom should do it. It always does for me. 

If you are in the guide, you can also do guide again and it closes. 

What zoom doesn’t do is clear the directionals. At least not right away. Pushing a directional again or clear will clear those.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Thanks, y'all! Zoom seems to work sometimes... eventually I'm sure I'll figure out what is different about the times it does not work. Must be something!

Here's my next query. 
How do you Play All available recordings of a specific show, in order? I used to click Play at the Group level. Or, when inside the group, there was a choice to Play All in order or somesuch. Can't find that now.

The more they're trying to be like the streaming companies, I'm surprised it isn't automatic.


----------



## Lyons00 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi all,
I still can't get the last channel button to work on my Mini Vox. Replaced the Vox and 3 different remotes. Tivo can't figure it out and nothing from the engineers. I would appreciate if anybody can help me out to to get this working? It's really frustrating.
Thanks, Jerry


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Lyons00 said:


> Hi all,
> I still can't get the last channel button to work on my Mini Vox. Replaced the Vox and 3 different remotes. Tivo can't figure it out and nothing from the engineers. I would appreciate if anybody can help me out to to get this working? It's really frustrating.
> Thanks, Jerry


Don't get frustrated. -> Problem with last button


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

SoBelle0 said:


> Thanks, y'all! Zoom seems to work sometimes... eventually I'm sure I'll figure out what is different about the times it does not work. Must be something!
> 
> Here's my next query.
> How do you Play All available recordings of a specific show, in order? I used to click Play at the Group level. Or, when inside the group, there was a choice to Play All in order or somesuch. Can't find that now.
> ...


There is not a way to play all shows in a folder in Hydra at this time.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Lyons00 said:


> Hi all,
> I still can't get the last channel button to work on my Mini Vox. Replaced the Vox and 3 different remotes. Tivo can't figure it out and nothing from the engineers. I would appreciate if anybody can help me out to to get this working? It's really frustrating.
> Thanks, Jerry


Replacing the VoX Mini is not going to make any difference.

This is one of the bugs they need to fix.


----------



## Heinrich (Feb 28, 2002)

How do I switch to other audio streams such as Spanish? The "info" button had access to that very easily pre-Hydra


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Heinrich said:


> How do I switch to other audio streams such as Spanish? The "info" button had access to that very easily pre-Hydra


I see it in Info->Change Audio Track


----------



## Heinrich (Feb 28, 2002)

Tony_T said:


> I see it in Info->Change Audio Track


I see it, it's just not available on The CW.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Maybe a local station issue?


----------



## elgibby (May 14, 2009)

Great thread, thanks to all. Cleared a few things up.
Question: Is there a list somewhere of which TiVo remotes go with which boxes? I’ve got remotes galore from old HD boxes, a Premiere XL, older gen Minis and now a Bolt+. Be nice to figure out what’s what.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

elgibby said:


> Great thread, thanks to all. Cleared a few things up.
> Question: Is there a list somewhere of which TiVo remotes go with which boxes? I've got remotes galore from old HD boxes, a Premiere XL, older gen Minis and now a Bolt+. Be nice to figure out what's what.


In IR mode, all the remotes will work with any TiVo. Even my old TiVo remotes from 2001 will work with the current TiVos.

Of course more buttons have been added with the newer remotes. So with an old remote you would not have access to what those buttons do.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

elgibby said:


> Great thread, thanks to all. Cleared a few things up.
> Question: Is there a list somewhere of which TiVo remotes go with which boxes? I've got remotes galore from old HD boxes, a Premiere XL, older gen Minis and now a Bolt+. Be nice to figure out what's what.


A few types ->Difference between the mini 2000 and 3000


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Heinrich said:


> How do I switch to other audio streams such as Spanish? The "info" button had access to that very easily pre-Hydra


Also see -> Hydra 21.7.2.RC12 It seems RC12 fixed this issue. I can't test however.

fixes:
Hydra - Remote Long Press C does not switch to Secondary Audio Program when screen reader is off.
Secondary Audio Track / Audio Description not working independently of Screen Reader.


----------



## Guy Tautenhahn (Mar 13, 2018)

susandennis said:


> While I do like the new Hydra, and find that most of it is intuitive, I got my first TiVo in 2000 and it's not my brain that operates it today, it's pure muscle memory. So, I'm sucking at some of the new stuff. (I did finally find that back button. I swear I never knew it was there.) I thought it would be good to have a thread of
> 
> Oldway, I did this:
> Hydra, now do this:
> ...


Hi there, I've also been a TiVo user since 2000 and like you I've gotten so used to using the left arrow to go back and now I have to use the back button. The INFO button brings up the show your watching instead of the right arrow like before. The green D button skips commercials. Other than that not much else has changed. I like the new menus. Look kinda Netflixy but all the options now I can't make up my mind.


----------



## nrnoble (Aug 25, 2004)

From the Mini, how can I stream from different Tivo Hosts?

Before upgrading I could use my mini to connect to my Bolt or 4 turner Premiere by selecting "Devices". I am unable to find that same, or similar, functionality.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

nrnoble said:


> From the Mini, how can I stream from different Tivo Hosts?
> 
> Before upgrading I could use my mini to connect to my Bolt or 4 turner Premiere by selecting "Devices". I am unable to find that same, or similar, functionality.


It's the same in Hydra. Got to devices, in the my Shows area, select the device and you can see the shows from it to watch on the Mini.


----------



## nrnoble (Aug 25, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> It's the same in Hydra. Got to devices, in the my Shows area, select the device and you can see the shows from it to watch on the Mini.


Thanks. I did finally find it.


----------



## Player1138 (Oct 1, 2015)

Is there a way to bring up search from the guide? I think the old way was when you had the guide up you hit enter.


----------



## Player1138 (Oct 1, 2015)

Also while watching live TV on the old interface you were able to hit enter to cycle through your tuners. Now the only way I can change tuners is by hitting right arrow and manuall selecting the tuner I want

In hydra is their a way to cycle through your tuners?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Player1138 said:


> Also while watching live TV on the old interface you were able to hit enter to cycle through your tuners. Now the only way I can change tuners is by hitting right arrow and manuall selecting the tuner I want
> 
> In hydra is their a way to cycle through your tuners?


Enter still works.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Player1138 said:


> In hydra is their a way to cycle through your tuners?


The Live TV button still works.


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

aaronwt said:


> It's the same in Hydra. Got to devices, in the my Shows area, select the device and you can see the shows from it to watch on the Mini.


Does anyone know why you can watch from DVR to DVR without MoCA but you need MoCA to watch from a mini?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Furmaniac said:


> Does anyone know why you can watch from DVR to DVR without MoCA but you need MoCA to watch from a mini?


Because TiVo says so and they are always right.

If someone told you that they are misinformed.

If you read that you should be skeptical of that source.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Furmaniac said:


> Does anyone know why you can watch from DVR to DVR without MoCA but you need MoCA to watch from a mini?



You can also use Ethernet with a Mini.
Minis have no built-in Wi-Fi.
"Watch" is ambiguous ... not specifying whether the DVR-to-DVR content was streamed or transferred.
The same official requirement for wired connectivity exists for both DVR-to-DVR streaming (MRS) and whole home streaming (Minis).
Any network connection that supports sufficient bandwidth can work, though not supported by TiVo. With DIY, the "It" includes support.
And the reason for the differing support stance is because of the bandwidth required to reliably stream multiple video sessions simultaneously. Ethernet and MoCA can easily support 5+ simultaneous streams with little variability between environments, while Wi-Fi and Powerline can be a crap-shoot based on equipment in-use and the install environment. TiVo doesn't want the support hassle.


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> You can also use Ethernet with a Mini.
> Minis have no built-in Wi-Fi.
> "Watch" is ambiguous ... not specifying whether the DVR-to-DVR content was streamed or transferred.
> The same official requirement for wired connectivity exists for both DVR-to-DVR streaming (MRS) and whole home streaming (Minis).
> ...


Thank you for the detailed response.


----------



## whoknows (May 10, 2010)

I've been Googling around trying to find the answer to two "how do I..." problems so far, and figure this is likely the best thread for them. If not, then please respond with a link to the correct thread... A long time TiVo user and just upgraded one of my old boxes to a Bolt.

(1) I watch many SD and HD channels; Those SD channels sometimes need to be watched in Panel, or Zoom, or Full. Since the "zoom" button no longer does this function (when watching an SD channel), what is the shortest/quickest click-path to get the SD show I'm watching to change "zoom"? 

(2) In trying to clean up my "To Do" list, as always, I find many programs that say they're "new" but are really not. In the past I'd show all episodes and then be able to hit "clear" on any that are set to record but that really aren't new. Now, although it's a 5-6 click to get to the upcoming episodes, I can scroll right to each upcoming ep and can see the checkmark if it's going to record, BUT there's no easy way to cancel that recording (e.g. hit "clear"). You've got to select that ep, go to the "to do" screen with that ep highlighted, then clear... Is there any QUICK way to work through the episode list for a show and cancel many recordings?

Thanks. 

p.s. TiVo's UI for Plex royally sucks!!!!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

On the info bar, there is a change panel mode for the channels you can change the screen panel mode.


----------



## whoknows (May 10, 2010)

TonyD79 said:


> On the info bar, there is a change panel mode for the channels you can change the screen panel mode.


Thank you.

Ahhhh... down arrow, then right arrow 3-5 times ... so much better than a single button. Great UI design. Not intuitive.

Now on to how to more easily control canceling several/many upcoming of a single one pass...


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Trade off. Other things are quicker like closed caption.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

whoknows said:


> Now on to how to more easily control canceling several/many upcoming of a single one pass...


I just tested this. I can get to ToDoList in 2 clicks thanks to a shortcut, then I highlight a show and use Clear as always. No extra steps as far as I can tell. You describe way more steps. I don't have to scroll right, for example. Everything shows on one screen. Would it be possible to post some screenshots, because I'm not seeing what you're seeing.


----------



## whoknows (May 10, 2010)

CC used to be right-down 3 or 4X. How is it faster now? 
Oops. I really didn’t want to get into a UI this-vs-that religious war. Sorry.

Back to my query: how to go thru upcoming on any show or movie and to cancel error unwanted recordings set to happen. This is so so common a need, but so hidden to me.


----------



## whoknows (May 10, 2010)

mdavej said:


> I just tested this. I can get to ToDoList in 2 clicks thanks to a shortcut, then I highlight a show and use Clear as always. No extra steps as far as I can tell. You describe way more steps. I don't have to scroll right, for example. Everything shows on one screen. Would it be possible to post some screenshots, because I'm not seeing what you're seeing.


It's not in the todo list, it's in the upcoming list.

Say you've got a one pass for a weekly show, but it's in multiple reruns a day that are incorrectly listed as "new"... you don't go thru two weeks of ToDo to find 'em all, you go to one, then view upcoming for this show.

That used to be a text list with check marks on the left of each airing set to record. Then you'd go down the list, hitting "clear" for each that you needed to cancel.

How would you do that now for say 15 airings of one show that you need to cancel?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

whoknows said:


> How would you do that now for say 15 airings of one show that you need to cancel?


I would cancel the onepass and go under Manage > Manual Recordings and setup a recurring recording for the one correct airtime.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

whoknows said:


> It's not in the todo list, it's in the upcoming list...
> 
> CC used to be right-down 3 or 4X. How is it faster now?


I see now. I've never done it that way. I'll take another look. When I have this problem, I do what BigJim said or limit to a specific channel that doesn't show reruns or just delete after they're recorded.

CC is just hold B now or Info-Down-OK, one button or three. They killed the discrete Captions On and Off commands for IR and TCP though, so I did have to reprogram all my remotes which was kind of a pain.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

mdavej said:


> They killed the discrete Captions On and Off commands for IR and TCP though, so I did have to reprogram all my remotes which was kind of a pain.


What the holy fork! I just checked my Hydra TiVo because I couldn't believe they would take the CC IR codes away, but they did! Why would they do that? I can understand the menu changes because they have to program them, this is just stupid.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

I wonder why I don't see anyone b*tching about why there is not a new Hydra update yet???

Maybe after Labor Day Ted will return...


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

samccfl99 said:


> I wonder why I don't see anyone b*tching about why there is not a new Hydra update yet???
> Maybe after Labor Day Ted will return...


Ted was here yesterday. Just click on a members name and you can see that information.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

JoeKustra said:


> Ted was here yesterday. Just click on a members name and you can see that information.


I have a link to his page and he has not posted since 07/18...

TiVo_Ted


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

samccfl99 said:


> I have a link to his page and he has not posted since 07/18...
> TiVo_Ted











I said he was here, not when he posted.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

samccfl99 said:


> I wonder why I don't see anyone b*tching about why there is not a new Hydra update yet???


I guess users that use Hydra aren't as concerned as you are about updates? (I'm not worried about them on my gen3 Roamio Pro either, but I'm not having any issues.) 

Scott


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

HerronScott said:


> I guess users that use Hydra aren't as concerned as you are about updates? (I'm not worried about them on my gen3 Roamio Pro either, but I'm not having any issues.)
> 
> Scott


I'm not having any "unusual" issues and of course I am on TE3. It just seems to me that if they want more people to go to Hydra, then they should be doing more work on it. Just my opinion, but it's nice to hear that many longtime users won't go to it. I surely would like some of those features. Features they should have added to TE3 a long time ago, but maybe it is hard to fit the code into an old system.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

JoeKustra said:


> View attachment 36144
> 
> 
> I said he was here, not when he posted.


Oh that! I never looked there. I only look to see if he posts anything...

How does that "attach" code work? I don't see that option. What's the "36144" mean?

Thanks!


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Is there a way under Hydra (What to Watch) to only display movies that are on NOW and not a week from now? Thanks.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

samccfl99 said:


> How does that "attach" code work? I don't see that option. What's the "36144" mean?
> Thanks!


The "attach nnnnnn" is a pointer to a picture within a referenced post. It's probably used for thumbnails and not entire pictures.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

I would love TiVo to filter out pay per view movies. It seemed to me with old experience I could filter them out easier from search results. I'm only interested in seeing hits from Services I have subscriptions with typically


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

leiff said:


> I would love TiVo to filter out pay per view movies. It seemed to me with old experience I could filter them out easier from search results. I'm only interested in seeing hits from Services I have subscriptions with typically


If you are looking to exclude items from a Search, check your 1P recording options and (under user preferences) the apps that are checked.

My test is the movie Fury. There's an old one that is free with Amazon Prime. The new one is $$$ and doesn't show when I use Search.


----------



## whoknows (May 10, 2010)

Why did the make it so difficult to find out on which channel a given recording was made?
e.g. I've got 7 episodes of a show recorded on "my shows". I know that it appears on different channels and that some recordings were done on different channels. I need to figure out on which channel a given episode was recorded because THAT channel (e.g.) doesn't letterbox the SD content and I want to only record SD content that's letterboxed... SD is enough for some shows, and if it's letterboxed, I can watch it in "zoomed" with enough rez and it'll save quite a bit of space vs recording in HD. You have to "show info", and then scroll to the bottom where there's "more info" and select that. THEN finally it tells you when it was recorded and on what channel. Sheesh.

The issue with the length process is... Landing on the show in the "my shows" list shows the episodes recorded horizontally, but they're sometimes showing SxxExx and sometimes the date. (knowing the DATE is what matters on, say, a daily news show for which the SxxExx doesn't matter and isn't even known). So, to find out which DATE it was recorded is now a lengthy process.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

ufo4sale said:


> Is there a way under Hydra (What to Watch) to only display movies that are on NOW and not a week from now? Thanks.


Go to On TV Today, then MORE TV SHOWS. There is a choice for Movies on Now.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> Go to On TV Today, then MORE TV SHOWS. There is a choice for Movies on Now.


Thank you so much for this you don't know how much this mean to me. I even called TiVo and they they wanted me to send in a feature request cause they didn't have this feature.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

ufo4sale said:


> Thank you so much for this you don't know how much this mean to me. I even called TiVo and they they wanted me to send in a feature request cause they didn't have this feature.


TiVo support is sooooo useful.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Another question,
I have strips turned off in settings. How do I toggle between the strip "may also like" and no strip within a movie?


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

I just signed up for Hulu through my TiVo but I can't search through Hulu content using TiVo search features. Netflix and amazon prime shows up but not Hulu. Is there a way for Hulu content to start showing up in TiVo's search's?


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

Go to settings / user preferences / add and manage apps and check the Hulu box.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Megamind said:


> Go to settings / user preferences / add and manage apps and check the Hulu box.


Thanks for the help.


----------

